# Emergency Surgery



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I had a pretty rough weekend with Bentley. Saturday night my cat knocked a spool of thread with a sewing needle off of the shelf onto the floor (as cats seem to love to do) while I was changing into my pjs and when i came back out into the living room I notice Bentley chewing on a spool of thread. So I take it from it and realize that the needle is missing so I tear apart my living room literally looking for a needle in a haystack and when it was no where to be found I scooped Bentley up and took him to the emergency vet (it was almost midnight on Saturday night and luckily there is a emerg vet clinic close to me). I wasn't sure if he ate it or not because I never would have though there was any appeal in eating a needle (plus it happened so fast) but I also wasn't sure that he DIDN'T eat it so off to the vet we went. 

Sure enough after the x-ray there it was, plain as day - a sewing needle in the middle of his stomach. I couldn't even believe it. He was acting normal and not showing any symptoms yet but given the nature of the object the vet said that there was slim chance that it would pass through on it's own so Bentley had to undergo surgery that night to remove the needle from him stomach  I has a mini melt down when I had to leave the clinic when they took him into surgery. I felt so so guilty that my 7 month old pup had to be put through this process. 

They found the needle and removed it successfully in the wee hours of the night on Saturday. I brought him home late last night because he wouldn't eat at the vet so they wanted to see if I would have better luck getting some food into him. He was so drowsy and confused but seemed relieved to be back home. He gobbled up a meal and kept it down with no issues which was a good sign. He has been pretty restless since he's been home but I have taken some time off work to stay with him and try to keep him calm and relaxed and make sure he doesn't lick/scratch at his incision. He was sent home with antibiotics and pain medication which helps to keep him pretty sleepy and calm. Now that he is eating properly again I just need to keep an eye on the incision until the stitches can come out. 

I read other cases of people's dogs swallowing object and having to get surgery so I know some of you can relate to this stressful experience. I guess there is no limit to what a dog will decide to swallow! I am always so so careful with keeping everything out of reach and it still baffles me that it only took less than 2 minutes to have one slip through the cracks


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I am so terribly sorry to hear this! I cannot imagine the stress on both of you! People make fun of me for policing everything around our girl, but I do it because of stories like yours. I am constantly picking up stuff my husband or someone else leaves around that Ellie might want to eat or chew on. Sending hugs and roo-roo-roos your way for Bentley to get well soon.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that about Bentley. Really hope he recovers soon. It is an unfortunate incident, but you did a great job catching it and bringing him to the vet. There are a lot of cases when pups eat something dangerous like that without their owners noticing. So Bentley is very very lucky.

On a side note, is this your cat's first attempt to get rid of Bentley?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My sister in law leaves quilting supplies, including pin cushions, all over their place and this is exactly what terrifies me about taking the dogs there. So unfortunate your poor little guy went through that. But the good news is you caught it and he'll be fine. Worth every penny at the overpriced emergency place, right?! 😳💙💙💙


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Bentley!!  

As they say in dog obedience school, "HEAL!!" Hope you are all better real soon. You have a good Momma!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank goodness you were there watching the situation and knew what to do! Tai and I are sending good healing thoughts your way!!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the support! Bentley is slowly going back to acting like himself, though thankfully he is still resting enough from the effects of the meds he's on. He is eating properly and back to regular potty times so looks like he will have a speedy recovery! I'm sure he will be thrilled when he gets to run around outside again!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job rushing him over there! Poor little guy :/ I hope he recovers quickly!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Speedy recovery to Bentley and lots of patience to you until his stitches are out!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Well Bentley is definitely starting to feel better and is not at all pleased with the fact he isn't allowed to run around like a wild man. It's getting so hard to keep in calm! I may lose my mind before Wednesday when his stitches come out...but I'm just happy everything is healing well and there were no complications. I will be just as happy as my boy when we get back out on our hikes!

Thank you again everyone for your support. Much appreciated!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Unfortunate incident. Cats are evil. Amazing ending, however sad. 
I firmly believe keeping them in relative proximity is the the way with these dogs. Congrats because of the fast and firm decision to rush the boy to the emergency... and congrats to the vet. 

When my boy was about five months I heard what sounded like crunching glass in his mouth. I turned, reached in his mouth, pull out pieces of brocken glass covered in blood. Had to work relatively calm, if he sensed excitement he would have worked hard to keep the shards in his mouth and possibly swallow.
Boy went back on leash for the rest of the week. 

PS. I don't think they don't run around like mad out of the blue. They seem to feed off our energy or fear. If I am afraid my boy will run, he most likely will run  stop, sit, stay, always works... trick is to really mean it. 
I can never find Butterfly (our fat cat) but somehow if I call when I really need to find him, he always comes.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Well Bentley's incision healed perfectly just in time for our week cottage vacation. I'm sure he is as thrilled as I am. 

Here's a pic of him enjoying a boat ride


----------

